# Eastern box turtles



## jimorjames (May 29, 2012)

Just opened my box turtle enclosure - large 700 sq ft. looking to add a few female eastern box and pair of three-toes. Live in Chester County, Pa. Will travel to pick up..


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2012)

Hi jimorjames:

I'm sure that any of our members who have turtles to sell or adopt our would appreciate knowing a bit more about the person they would entrust their beloved animals to. Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## jeffbens0n (May 30, 2012)

jimorjames said:


> Just opened my box turtle enclosure - large 700 sq ft. looking to add a few female eastern box and pair of three-toes. Live in Chester County, Pa. Will travel to pick up..




I am in Glenmoore, PA. Where are you located?


----------



## jimorjames (Jun 3, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi jimorjames:
> 
> I'm sure that any of our members who have turtles to sell or adopt our would appreciate knowing a bit more about the person they would entrust their beloved animals to. Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?



Thank you - I will do that. I just opened my 500 gallon pond. I will post pics of that as well. A wonderful mix of painters, sliders, maps, cooters ans stink pots.


----------



## jimorjames (Jun 3, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> jimorjames said:
> 
> 
> > Just opened my box turtle enclosure - large 700 sq ft. looking to add a few female eastern box and pair of three-toes. Live in Chester County, Pa. Will travel to pick up..
> ...



I am in Spring City.


----------



## jimorjames (Jun 3, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> jimorjames said:
> 
> 
> > Just opened my box turtle enclosure - large 700 sq ft. looking to add a few female eastern box and pair of three-toes. Live in Chester County, Pa. Will travel to pick up..
> ...



posting the image of the pond I opened today in Spring City.


----------

